# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Vaccinaties

## tonnis

Welke vaccinaties worden aangeraden voor een rondreis per auto door Afrika?

----------


## Oki07

iig DKTP en Hepatitis A en vaak antimalaria tabletten. De rest hangt af van het land. Je kunt hiervoor met de GGD bellen.

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij moet je dan ook een vacc. tegen gele koorts

----------


## christel1

DKP, gele koorts, hepatitis A, tuberculose, malariapillen meenemen en ook voor reizigersdiarre pillen meenemen

----------


## Oki07

Volgens mij hangt het echt van het land af. Voor Zuid Afrika moest ik alleen DKTP en Hepatistus A + malariatabletten. Voor Namibië niet eens malariatabletten. De GGD zoekt het zo voor je uit en je kunt je daar meteen laten vaccineren.

----------


## Luuss0404

Op http://www.vaccinatiesopreis.nl/inentingen-zuid-afrika/ , http://www.lcr.nl/Landen/Zuid-Afrika en http://ggd.groningen.nl/gezondreizen...or-zuid-afrika staan welke vaccinaties je nodig bent in Zuid-Afrika met mogelijkheid om per land te kiezen en op http://www.lcr.nl/Vaccinaties vind je welke vaccinaties er zijn en wat hun geldigheid is.
Daarbij kun je ook langsgaan bij GGD of GGD bellen zoals hierboven al geopperd is  :Wink:

----------

